# please help me unbrick my KF



## powerpoint45 (Mar 11, 2012)

Please help me, I'm just about to cry. I've allready bricked one of my kindles and sent it back.so this time they won't take it back.

I was following the tutorial here: http://rootzwiki.com...ur-kindle-fire/, I rooted the kindle again with burito root so I could enter the commands. I entered: adb shell idme bootmode 4002

Then I realized I didn't have fastboot. I forgot I entered the bootmode command, and I turned the kf off.now it just turns on with the kf logo. I added this to the inf file: %SingleAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_0100 %CompositeAdbInterface% = USB_Install, USB\VID_18D1&PID_0100&MI_01 And I added 0x18d1 to the ini file. When I say install from location android-sdks/extras/google/usb_driver it does not come up with android_winusb.inf, instead it comes up with oem.inf files located in windows>inf, and if I install it, it says device not found in adb.


----------



## powerpoint45 (Mar 11, 2012)

I unbricked my kindle. Here is how the easy way

1.Download kindle fire utility 
2.Unzip kindle fire utility 
3.To install the driver,its easy,just plug in your kindle, when it pops up with the install wizard say pick from the location of: KindleFireUtility>drivers>kindle 
4.run kindle fire utility,select 1 then select 1 again

That's it, hope it helps someone like me


----------

